# How to Tenderize Ribs in a Marinate



## pick44 (Mar 20, 2009)

I will cook some ribs this weekend over the coals. I really need help in how to make them juicey and tender. I am a novice on ribs. Most of the ribs I cook are tough and over cooked as well.

Thanks


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

Low and sloooow. Over the coals is not the best way unless you can keep from having the ribs directly on top of the coals. I cook my ribs at no more than 225 for 4 to 4.5 hours tops. They are always tender and juicy with no time in marinade. I season and then straight to the pit. 

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

3-1-1
Three hours smoke at 225
One hour wrapped in foil
45 to 60 minutes over heat again.
Glaze BBQ sauce with 25 % honey for last
30 minutes.

Leave wrapped for 1 1/2 hours for family fall off the bone 
But NOT compution.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

bigl said:


> 3-1-1
> Three hours smoke at 225
> One hour wrapped in foil
> 45 to 60 minutes over heat again.
> ...


I do 3-2-1 but otherwise the same. Also pull the membrane off the bones. Papertowels seem to work best for me.


----------



## pick44 (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks. I guess its not having them slow cooked which has caused the issues with my rigs, since I use coals. I do have a gas grill, but its way to big for just one rib.

I will try adding coals to the pit and see if I can keep them cooking slooooooow....smiling

Thanks again


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

Not sure what type of charcoal pit your using, but I used to smoke my babyback ribs on my 22" webber by piling up the charcoal on one side and semi stacking the ribs on the other as many as 4 racks.
Every 30-45 mins or so I would add a handfull of soaked wood chips on top of the charcoal and rotate the ribs.
If needed I would drop a couple of briquettes in to keep the temps up on longer cooks. You can usually turn out great ribs in about 2.5 hours via this method and have the temp a bit higher around 275
Keep bottom vents partially closed and the top wide open and keep the lid on
add a small pan of applejuice or beer or other liquid to keep the meat moist if you wish or just spray the ribs when you rotate.


----------



## pick44 (Mar 20, 2009)

thanks for the info. I will try that. I will pile up the charcoal on one side and add the smoke chips

Thanks again


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

Too Tall said:


> I do 3-2-1 but otherwise the same. Also pull the membrane off the bones. Papertowels seem to work best for me.


This is the way I started but found them too tender. But it does make for a very tender and juicy rib.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Good advice here! 

Keep in mind that you don't have to be EXACT with temperatures. At 225 it will take 5-6 hours. I now cook at 300 and get the same results in 3.5 hours. Just don't skip the wrapping in foil part and it's fool proof. The way I check for tenderness us grab 2 bones and see how easy they pull apart.



-Nick


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

pick44 said:


> thanks for the info. I will try that. I will pile up the charcoal on one side and add the smoke chips
> 
> Thanks again


YES.... pile up all charcoal to the side, place your ribs an inch or so away from the coals on the opposite side and close the lid with vents open.. let it cook for about 3-4 hours opening about halfway to turn them around a bit and see what is happening.... good time to throw on some sauce also...


----------



## pick44 (Mar 20, 2009)

Great. Thanks... I will also wrap them in foil after about 2-3 hrs and leave them in foil for 45 mins or so also.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I don't wrap mine... when you wrap, you are steaming, not bbq'ing anymore. I like the crunch on the outside and juicy tender inside.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

If they are pork ribs, brine them.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

atcNick said:


> Good advice here!
> 
> Keep in mind that you don't have to be EXACT with temperatures. At 225 it will take 5-6 hours. I now cook at 300 and get the same results in 3.5 hours. Just don't skip the wrapping in foil part and it's fool proof. The way I check for tenderness us grab 2 bones and see how easy they pull apart.
> 
> -Nick


This is how I do mine. But the last hour I unwrap them to add sauce and dry them up a bit. Yes wrap them in foil is the way to make them juicy and not dry. NEVER a complaint.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Pier Pressure said:


> This is how I do mine. But the last hour I unwrap them to add sauce and dry them up a bit. Yes wrap them in foil is the way to make them juicy and not dry. NEVER a complaint.


Same here with th last hour

-Nick


----------



## redfish494 (Oct 30, 2005)

I use mustard and honey (about half and half) and spread over ribs on both sides shake black peper on both sides. Let stand for about 2 hours. Place on grill and brown both sides. Remove from grill and seal ribs in tin foil place back on grill with heat on one side and ribs on the other side. Cook two, two half hours or as long as you can resist smell.

They will be a tender as mother's love with no taste of mustard or honey.


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

First, it depends on what cut of rib you are cooking. Too many variables really. At the bay, I only keep a CB940x cause I don't smoke lot. Mostly grill but she works in a pinch as a smoker. 

Sunday for dinner I put 3 racks of baby backs on and they were competition tender at 2 hours. Really too tender. I used one chimney of Kingsford, a stainless smoke pan of wet hickory. Dumped the chimney on one side when the top coals were still black. Put the fire on the lowest rack, closed both vents, and forgot about it until dinner time. Actually checked it and the temp was just short of 300 degrees the whole time. Ribs can be cooked just fine over charcoal and a regular pit, just don't crowd the meat near the coals.


----------

